# Lack of Appetite in the morning



## Animal (May 31, 2002)

Any opinions people??

As soon as I get up generally around 7:00am I am seemingly really hungry but try and eat.....er NO!!  I think it may be a mental thing as put some un-healthy shit in front of me and it WILL be gone, but eggs, omlette, even cottage cheese and  or at least it feels like I should be and I can eat nowhere near enough.  I would have a shake but I like to have that for Meal 2 for convience at work.

 Any Ideas peeps???

Animal


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2002)

I drink a shake in the morning (meal 1), and for meal 2 at work I have a protein bar.


----------



## w8lifter (May 31, 2002)

I'd do the shake too


----------



## seyone (May 31, 2002)

I would do whatever it takes to get  your first meal down.  I am no a big morning eater especially when the weather gets warmer but I choke it down.


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

I'm with seyone.  I hardly ever want that first meal.  Sometimes I feel pretty strongly about NOT wanting it.  But I just do it anyway.  Wish I had a better answer.  I really don't like Meal #1 no matter what it consists of.  ohwell.


----------



## the_menace (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't know what's the reason why your appetite is down since you don't get to eat for 8 hours.  Your body is hungry when you wake up and whether you like it or not, you have to eat something to keep up with your body's needs.  I personally like breakfast but since I go to school, I don't have much time to enjoy it.  I think you just need to change your breakfast meals a bit so it would be a little more interesting.


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2002)

Animal...do you eat before you go to bed ?


----------



## Animal (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the input people I personally think it is a "pleasure" thing first thing in the morning opposed to a "purpose" meal, like the rest of the day.  I'm gonna try and experiment somewhat with food combinations and try and keep the carbs down and the Protein up 

LAM I have tried eating before bed, usually a shake and I've tried not it has little or no difference.

Animal


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2002)

defintely do the shake thing with some type of blended protein.  then try to follow up with a meal of "real" food about 2 hours later.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 2, 2002)

I workout first then do the shakey shake !!

TJohn


----------



## nemodynamite (Jun 2, 2002)

Shakes are fine in the morning.  Ideally you should try and get some whole foods in the morning but if you can't stomach it then a shake is better than nothing.


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

Seyone said it right, my opinion.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2002)

I used to never eat breakfast...everyone kept telling me how damn important it was so finally I listened. I really had to force it down at first. It has gotten easier to more I get used to eating first thing in the morning. I have also noticed that I feel so much better after I have eaten in the morning. Plus I have soooo much more energy -- I can feel my metabolism roaring!!! I LOVE IT!!!

Keep eating...hopefully your body will get used to it and it will get easier. Good luck.


----------



## 101Tazman (Jun 3, 2002)

This may sound crazy but I have an Iron-tek Mrp and a wheat bagel. From that point on my carbs are on the low gi for the rest of the day.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'd do the shake too



Prince, W8,


What kind of shake?  Got the recipe?


----------



## Animal (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> Prince, W8,
> ...


Well that will all depend on your goals.  Probably look something like this though.......
Whey
Water or Milk
Flax Seed Oil or Heavy Cream
Fruit preferably Strawberries
Possibly some Ice

(quantities would again be dependsnat on goals and of course stats)

Animal


----------

